# للبيع عطور فرنسية بنفس العلبة والكرتون والرائحة وبعلب كبيرة



## عطر الجاذبية (30 يناير 2012)

هل تريد ( تريدين ) الاستمتاع بروائح العطور العالمية والعطورات الفرنسية ولكن تزعجك الأسعار المرتفعة؟
هل ترغب ( ترغبين ) بإهداء أم ، أب ، أخ ، أخت ، زوج ، صديق (صديقة) ، قريب ( قريبة) ؟
هل تود ( تودين ) التجهيز لزواجك ؟

الحل هو مع عطر الجاذبية كن جذابا ( كوني جذابة ) واستمتع ( واستمتعي ) بروائح الماركات العالمية وأحدث العطورات الفرنسية 
فقط بـ 55 ريال لأي نوع من أنواع الماركات العالمية 

ليدي مليون



عطر ليدي مليون - Lady Million هو أحد عطور باكو روبان النسائية الجديدة المميزة.. وقد تم إصداره بعد اشتهار و نجاح عطر ون مليون السابق.
تحتوي بداية رائحة العطر على رائحة مميزة من أزهار البرتقال مع الليمون الحالي والتوت . وفي وسط العطر تجدين روائح ناعمة مميزة من الورود المشهورة كالياسمين والجاردينا. وأما نهاية الرائحة وقاعدتها فهي عبارة عن مزيج مميز من البشتولي والعسل.
تم إطلاق هذا العطر عام 2010 م 

ون مليون



عطر ون مليون - one million من باكو رباني Paco Rabanne هو من العطور المشهورة وهو حائز على جائزة أفضل هيئة عطر في استفساء أجري في بريطانيا.
مكونات العطر، ووصف الرائحة:
يعد عطر ون مليون من أجمل العطور فهو عبارة عن مزيج رائع من جريب الفروت ، والقرفة والتوابل والنعناع ، والبرتقال الأحمر ، وروائح الأخشاب البيضاء ، والعنبر والبتشول ، وبعض الأعشاب العطرية المميزة. 

بربري سمر



عطر بربري سمر يتميز برائحة الصندل والعنبر والمسك
ديزل



عطر عطر ديزل الرجالي - Diesel for men عطر ذو رائحة جذابة ومميزة، وذو ثبات رائحة رائع.

عطر سي إتش



عطر سي اتش الرجالي - CH for men هو أحد عطورات كارولينا هريرا الرجالية المميزة. يعد كأحد عطور التوابل الشرقية الرجالية، حيث تحتوي مقدمة العطر على رائحة البرجموت والجروب فروت، وأما وسط العطر وقلبه فيحتوي على الزعفران وجوزة الطيب مع لمسات من روائح الأخشاب العطرية والياسمين والبنفسج. وأما خاتمة العطر وقاعدته فتحتوي على العنبر والفانيليا والجلود ورائحة السكر .

إيترنتي



عطر إيترنتي هو أحد العطورات الرجاليه الجذابه .

فهرنهايت 32



عطر فهرنهايت 32 - Fahrenheit 32 Dior هو عطر رجالي ونسائي نظرا لرائحته المميزة التي تجمع بين القوة والنعومة.
وهو من العطور المميزة المقدمة من ديور ، حيث تحتوي رائحته على مزيج رائع من زهرة البرتقال إضافة إلى روائح (مالحة) في مقدمة العطر. وفي وسط (قلب) العطر تنبعث مجموعة رائعة من الأزهار مع الفتيفر. وفي قاعدة العطر (آخر الرائحة) توجد رائحة الفانيلا مع مجموعة رائعة من الأخشاب المميزة. 

فلنتينو



عطر فلنتينو من العطورات النسائية المميزة .

فلورا قوتشي الذهبي



عطر فلورا قوتشي مستوحى من النباتات الزهرية ذات الرائحة الخفيفة و المنعشة مكون من خليط من الورود و الأزهار الصينية النادرة بالإضافة الى خشب الصندل. كما يتميز عطر "فلورا"بالكلاسيكية و الفخامة , فعبوته عبارة عن شكل زجاجي سداسي شبيه بحجر الألماس

قوتشي قلتي



قوتشي قلتي من العطور الرجالية الجذابة

قوتشي



قوتشي من العطور التي تميل لرائحة العود 

وسيأتي عن قريب دفعة جديدة بإذن الله

نشحن لجميع مناطق المملكة


----------

